# Granton Slicer



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

I just bought a Henckel Granton slicer (with the funny scallops along the sides). 

I readon the Henckel web site that the knife musst be sharpened by a professional. I'd kind of assumed that when I bought it, but the question remained in my mind: can I use a steel to dress the edge in the normal fashion?


----------



## mesquite27 (Jul 18, 2001)

Hi Dave, the scallops on the knife should not deter you from dressing the edge with a steel. As a matter of fact, you should steel it more often because of the finer edge on your slicer than on say a chef knife. I sharpen my knives and would never think of giving them to some one else to sharpen. You should learn the art of sharpening knives, it's simple once you learn how.


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

I've sharpened my own knives for years, but was taken somewhat aback by the "sharpen professionally" warning. sort of like an apron that says "Dryclean Only".


----------

